# Arcadia J5 plant pro



## Matt Warner (11 Aug 2011)

Hey everybody, I was thinking about changing my juwel 28w T5 tubes for two Arcadia J5 plant pro tubes. I was wondering if anybody has used these on their juwel tanks and if they improved plant growth much? Also what is the colour tone like on them?


----------



## Alastair (12 Aug 2011)

Hi again mate. I've never used the j5s on my juwel tank, but I did have an Arcadia 80w single light unit with the plant pro tube, it was very bright but also gave off a pink tone. If your running t5s, I'd keep one of the juwel ones, daylight if preferable and that will balance out the colour. The colours of plants and fish look good with them too. 
Little tip for you, if you go on iquatics.co.uk (of I'm allowed to put it on here) they sell there own juwel comparable tubes, tropical they are called and they are the same colour as the plant pro I believe. Hope that helps mate. 
What I would say is if your happy with the growth from your current tubes, why change )


----------



## Matt Warner (12 Aug 2011)

Cool thanks mate! I don't think I will bother just yet, I just wondered what the tank looks like with a pink tone to it. Are the Juwel tubes though designed for growing plants, even though they grow ok?


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (12 Aug 2011)

i have a mix of the juwel tubes, and the plant pro tubes.

this is with all 4 on, two juwels, two plant pro's:







then to show the effective brightness and color, camera on the same settings as above, but with only the two plant pro's






then same as above with only the juwels:






the juwel tubes have a greenish tint and the plants pros a pinkish tint, so mixing the two adds a nice balanced spectrum..


----------

